# Game 3: Suns @ Mavs (1-1)



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*@*








*Phoenix Suns (1-1) - Dallas Mavericks (1-1)  *


*Starting Lineup*









<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="JACKSON, JIM" TITLE="JACKSON, JIM" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/rockets/JACKSON, JIM.jpg">






















*Steve Nash | Jim Jackson | Quentin Richardson | Shawn Marion | Amare Stoudemire*


*Key Reserves*































*Hunter - Brazilian Blur Barbosa - Waltah Mac - BO!*



*VS*







































*Jason Terry | Michael Finley | Josh Howard | Dirk Nowitzki | Erick Dampier*



*Key Reserves*





































*Stackhouse - Daniels - Harris - Henderson - Bradley*


*Suns-115*
*Mavs-108*


Lets win this game, I can't watch again. So lets win it. Period


----------



## mav78 (Apr 20, 2005)

Jim Jackson...DOesn't have a Phoenix Jersey Yet...Looks like the Suns Spent all the money on Steve $ash :clap: 

Mark Cuban might be able to help out with a Donation :banana: 

Just kidding man.... Can't wait for the Game..... 

:banana: Mavs in 6 :banana:

<img src="http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y140/too_vimal/Mavs/sig-cnt.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

mav78 said:


> Jim Jackson...DOesn't have a Phoenix Jersey Yet...Looks like the Suns Spent all the money on Steve $ash :clap:
> 
> Mark Cuban might be able to help out with a Donation :banana:
> 
> ...



Funny guy....:laugh: And stop putting that picture after everything you post please.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

mav78 said:


> Jim Jackson...DOesn't have a Phoenix Jersey Yet...Looks like the Suns Spent all the money on Steve $ash :clap:


JJax didn't look too happy; must've been that Houston team.


----------



## mav78 (Apr 20, 2005)

BTW, Has Steve Cash grown his teeth back :banana: that was knocked out by Mr.malone :cheers: 
<img src="http://www.makingpages.org/hoops/nash.tooth.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">


:cheers:


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

The Mavericks flag is flying but the Suns have some funny red *X* in a white box. Can that be fixed?

Okay, let's go to Dallas and get that game back that we lost at home.


----------



## mav78 (Apr 20, 2005)

Man...this is going to be a hell of a series....As a mavs fan, I can only hope that we keep home court advantage when we head to phoenix for Game 5... I Certainly don't like the mavs chances in Game 7...

Tonight should be lot of fun.... WOuldn't be surprised if Nash gets BOO'ed everytime he touches the ball..and DIRK might get a MVP chant whenever he touches the ball..

I like the mavs chances though....If you have seen any maverick home games (No excuses about Game1/2 vs. Houston), the mavs play EXCELLENT Defense at home...especially Josh Howard(he gets really fired up) .... and Terry .....

I think its gonna be Josh and terry carrying the momentum today....

:banana: Mavs in 6 :banana:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

G-Force said:


> The Mavericks flag is flying but the Suns have some funny red *X* in a white box. Can that be fixed?
> 
> Okay, let's go to Dallas and get that game back that we lost at home.


You're a mod. Any chance we get this regular avatar changed to our new logo for us non supporting members? The phoenix around the ball with PHX on it? I'm sick of the same old logo that we really don't use anymore.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Well, I usually find Pippen is full of BS but he finally said something a bit more positive about Suns: 

I like the way Dallas came out in Game 2. In Game 1, they were still recovering from their seven-game series against Houston. I do not think they anticipated such a tough series against Houston. In saying that, that did not allow much time to prepare for Phoenix. The Suns came in a little more energized and focused. They had a game plan and they were able to carry it out. I do not think Dallas had much of a game plan.

Last night, Dallas' game plan was a lot different. Defensively, they looked like a different team. They were able to make some adjustments and Phoenix did not respond to them very well. They did a much better job of guarding Stoudemire last night plus Erick Dampier responded after not scoring in Game 1. The Mavs forced Stoudmire to make decisions and make plays. I think they will continue to double-team him and make him kick the ball out and not allow him to be so dominant.

But it will not be enough to win the series unless Phoenix loses Joe Johnson, who went down hard last night and fractured a bone in his face. He is a huge part of the Suns. Phoenix cannot replace his ability to get into the paint and shoot from the outside. They have nobody on the bench who can fill that void. Johnson has been so big for them this season.

But, if he comes back, I do not see Dallas having an answer. I think the Mavericks found a pot of gold last night as the Suns shot poorly. I do not see that happening again and I still like Phoenix to win the series.

---------------------------------

I agree that we need JJ to win the championship. With JJ, there is no way Mavs can beat us and even Pippen knows it. 

Quite frankly, if we have better ball movement and shoot better, we can handle Mavs tonight!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> You're a mod. Any chance we get this regular avatar changed to our new logo for us non supporting members? The phoenix around the ball with PHX on it? I'm sick of the same old logo that we really don't use anymore.


I asked them for it. They didn't answer me. 

G-Force. I don't know whats going on. Our flag won't show.


----------



## mav78 (Apr 20, 2005)

Shutting Down Steve Cash for a couple of games is going to be the Key for Mavs winning the series.....

Just pick up Steve Cash's Stat sheet from last year PO's against the Sac Kings...I am sure, Avery will have a trick or two tonight to contain Cash's assists... :banana: 


The Mavericks CANNOT win the series if he averages 13 assists a game 

:cheers:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

mav78 said:


> Shutting Down Steve Cash for a couple of games is going to be the Key for Mavs winning the series.....
> 
> Just pick up Steve Cash's Stat sheet from last year PO's against the Sac Kings...I am sure, Avery will have a trick or two tonight to contain Cash's assists... :banana:
> 
> ...



:banana: Im not going to listen to you no more :banana:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> Shutting Down Steve Cash for a couple of games is going to be the Key for Mavs winning the series.....
> 
> Just pick up Steve Cash's Stat sheet from last year PO's against the Sac Kings...I am sure, Avery will have a trick or two tonight to contain Cash's assists...
> 
> ...






You guys spent 72 mill on Dampier who had done NOTHING his whole career pretty much, and showed no loyalty to Nash by paying more than we did and you call him Steve Cash? He gave you guys a chance to match even though he wasn't a RFA. At least we showed how valuable he was, our part owners, and GM and Amare flew to his house and said how much we needed him.


----------



## mav78 (Apr 20, 2005)

No Offense to the Suns...But I am just one pissed off Fan of Steve Cash when he was a maverick.... He has traded Nellie's Run and Gun Offense for the 5 year $$ Contract with the suns..... 

:banana:


----------



## mav78 (Apr 20, 2005)

> You guys spent 72 mill on Dampier who had done NOTHING his whole career pretty much, and showed no loyalty to Nash by paying more than we did and you call him Steve Cash? He gave you guys a chance to match even though he wasn't a RFA. At least we showed how valuable he was, our part owners, and GM and Amare flew to his house and said how much we needed him.


BIG men are hard to come by....and when they come you don't think twice signing them...

And We did pretty well without steve cash lossing just 4 more than you guys with Mr.$ash :clap: 

With Dampier, we are so much better on D.... Just Numbers don't reflect a player's impact... Damp just clogs the middle, and all we need from him is Offensive rebounds, a couple of blocks and if he gets 10 points....HEY WE WILL TAKE IT...... 




> At least we showed how valuable he was


Right ...thats y Phoenix traded him in the first place for Jason Kidd... 
We will see how valuable Mr.$ash is to the Suns, after the end of the series...... :banana:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

mav78 said:


> BIG men are hard to come by....and when they come you don't think twice signing them...
> 
> And We did pretty well without steve cash lossing just 4 more than you guys with Mr.$ash :clap:
> 
> ...


Big men are hard to come by? Pure Pgs could be argued as well. And what's funny is you guys had needed to go small to match up with the Rockets more so and match up with us better. And it took Dirk to say something for him do something. Can Damp do the same thing tonight? We'll see.

Yeah we traded him because we didn't know he was gonna be this good and back then that was a slam dunk trade. And I never said we were gonna win, so keep talking your trash because if you do beat us the Spurs are in your way.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

You guys are good - keep it up. :rotf:


----------



## mav78 (Apr 20, 2005)

> so keep talking your trash because if you do beat us the Spurs are in your way


I am looking forward to the spurs series... No question about it.. TO win the championship, you GOTTA BEAT THE BEST OF THE TEAMS.... not just the GRIZZLIES

And I assume, you play the NO Hornets, if the suns get past the second round :banana: 

:cheers: to "Steve Cash getting a 5 year Contract with the suns"


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

bray1967 said:


> You guys are good - keep it up. :rotf:



Whatcoo laughing at mister ? :biggrin: 

I'm just sick of his crap.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Whatcoo laughing at mister ? :biggrin:
> 
> I'm just sick of his crap.


:laugh: Me too. Coming in here and baiting all the time, using his :banana: :clap: Getting old already. Just ignore him. Let him do his thing. As long as he don't attack someone.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> :laugh: Me too. Coming in here and baiting all the time, using his :banana: :clap: Getting old already. Just ignore him. Let him do his thing. As long as he don't attack someone.


Yep, that's what I planned on doing. :banana: lol


----------



## mav78 (Apr 20, 2005)

ALRIGHT..you got your wish granted.. I am outa here....Will DEFINITELY return by the end of the series.....

:banana: :banana: MAvs in 6 :banana: :banana:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Whatcoo laughing at mister ? :biggrin:
> 
> I'm just sick of his crap.


It's cheaper than a comedy club. :bsmile: 

Seriously, a playoff series is about adjustments. The mavs had to make some for game 2, now Phoenix will make theirs. It's way too early to call between these two.

Like Stack said, They beat us, we went to our corner and our trainer made some adjustments. Now it's their turn.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

bray1967 said:


> It's cheaper than a comedy club. :bsmile:
> 
> Seriously, a playoff series is about adjustments. The mavs had to make some for game 2, now Phoenix will make theirs. It's way too early to call between these two.
> 
> Like Stack said, They beat us, we went to our corner and our trainer made some adjustments. Now it's their turn.


:laugh:

Yep, and I hope we adjust. Now I'm one of those people who don't think our D is THAT bad but I know it's avg. I'm not gonna lie. One thing I would say, I just hope we put our arms up more so or try and stop the ball at least SOMETIMES when you guys shoot or penetrate. That's 1. The other I would try and do is not replace JJ with Jax in starting line up but put Hunter at C, move Stoudemire to PF, Marion to SF, and Q to SG and of course Nash. And still have Jax off the bench with Barbosa. Hunter has underrated defense and I think it would be a pretty good move to put him there.

EDIT: They just said on ESPN Avery Johnson wants to run a little more..from Mike Tirico. You guys do not wanna do this lol.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

mav78 said:


> No Offense to the Suns...But I am just one pissed off Fan of Steve Cash when he was a maverick.... He has traded Nellie's Run and Gun Offense for the 5 year $$ Contract with the suns.....
> 
> :banana:


Stop posting here if you're just going be an idiot. I thought there was a pact to show respect to one anothers respected fanbase, but you clearly didn't get that message. If you're going to keep acting like this please don't post here.

Thanks, Steve Cash fan.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

mav78 said:


> ALRIGHT..you got your wish granted.. I am outa here....Will DEFINITELY return by the end of the series.....
> 
> :banana: :banana: MAvs in 6 :banana: :banana:



:cheers: :buddies:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Yep, and I hope we adjust. Now I'm one of those people who don't think our D is THAT bad but I know it's avg. I'm not gonna lie. One thing I would say, I just hope we put our arms up more so or try and stop the ball at least SOMETIMES when you guys shoot or penetrate. That's 1. The other I would try and do is not replace JJ with Jax in starting line up but put Hunter at C, move Stoudemire to PF, Marion to SF, and Q to SG and of course Nash. And still have Jax off the bench with Barbosa. Hunter has underrated defense and I think it would be a pretty good move to put him there.
> 
> EDIT: They just said on ESPN Avery Johnson wants to run a little more..from Mike Tirico. You guys do not wanna do this lol.


Personally, I think Avery's an idiot to want to run, whether we're at home, or not. That's like like telling Steve "Welcome home!"

If I were Coach D, I would watch for penetration by the Mavs, and try to draw charges, as well as guarding the passing lanes (the Suns have the longest armed dudes ever, LOL). 

If they pack the lane (again, I think they should) the Mavs will have to beat them from the perimeter, which they could, but it gives the Suns long rebounds - then it's go-ball the other way.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

My god... how is that a foul on Amare? He was just trying to create his space. WTF??


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Go Suns. 4pt loss in 1st quarter. 

Barbosa, you gotta hit the jump shot please.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Time out, Mavs by 1 so far. 

Man, we need "something" to push this game. McCarty sucks... besides shooting 3, I don't know what else he can do. 


This game is too close right now and we have a few guys in foul trouble. 


Hunter looks as confused as ever. He couldn't secure the defensive rebound...


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Amare is the stud!!!!! 

Man, our defense is great. Dirk has been flopping like a bird here and there. lol 

60-59 Suns!!!


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

This is a very good game. I think the Mavs can take it. All they gotta do is contain Amare.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Mavs are getting the home court calls now. 2 straight BS calls on McCarty and Amare. Amare BARELY touches him. He just let him drive by. WTF???


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

The Future7 said:


> This is a very good game. I think the Mavs can take it. All they gotta do is contain Amare.


But they can't contain Amare so your point is?


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Oh my god... Barbosa SUCKS big time. What the hell was he thinking dribbling that much??!! Hasn't he watched Nash's game all season long? 

It was almost a fast break and he was 1.) dribbling with his head down, don't know where to pass to 2.) when he finally passed the ball out, it was as soft as cotton. 

Man, we need fast break attacks!! And then he going inside, don't know what to do.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

are you guys sick of dirk and co's flopping yet?? i just love to laugh at him, he cant get points to the only way he can stay in the game is by flopping, dirk is such a horrible player


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Pasha The Great said:


> are you guys sick of dirk and co's flopping yet?? i just love to laugh at him, he cant get points to the only way he can stay in the game is by flopping, dirk is such a horrible player


Man, go somewhere else with this stuff.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

SMDre said:


> Man, go somewhere else with this stuff.


isn't this a Mavs-Suns Game? isn't Dirk a Mavs?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> isn't this a Mavs-Suns Game? isn't Dirk a Mavs?


Yeah theres nothing wrong with that IMO. This is the Mavs-Suns game and Dirk is flopping like a bird :laugh:


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

props to the suns. very good game without jj. we played bad and yall just played better. Nash and amare were huge. yall got this. I'm impressed. Nash showed me something tonight


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

I TOLD YOU WE PLAY BETTER ON THE ROAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Mavs thought they had the best of us at Home. NO NO NO.  


119-102 S.U.N.S


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

mff4l said:


> props to the suns. very good game without jj. we played bad and yall just played better. Nash and amare were huge. yall got this. I'm impressed. Nash showed me something tonight


No. Dampier is worth it, remember?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Amare is just unstoppable, and i really wish my team had a player like Nash. congrats to Suns!

i really enjoy watching Cuban's gloomy face:laugh:


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Pasha The Great said:


> are you guys sick of dirk and co's flopping yet?? i just love to laugh at him, he cant get points to the only way he can stay in the game is by flopping, dirk is such a horrible player


Well, Dirk is still one of my favorite players... but when he plays against the Suns, I had to call him out. lol 

The thing is Dirk's outside shooting has been struggling so bad. There is no confidence in his shot. I don't know why.... he had to keep going inside to draw fouls but we don't foul that much. He may get away with Rocket's defense but not Suns'.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

jibikao said:


> No. Dampier is worth it, remember?



see. I tried to give you props on a win. Dampier has helped the mavs all year. Terry can up huge in the rockets series. Nash has played well in one outta 3 games man. If he strings it together in this series? Sure. Come talk to me about it. Gloat. I"ll eat crow. But one game aint gonna do it for me.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Damn. What a game. Dallas played hard for the most part. But we were too much late. This win was HUGE without JJ or much of a bench, and we were foul trouble for a lot of the game. Game 4 is gonna be frenetic.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

mff4l said:


> see. I tried to give you props on a win. Dampier has helped the mavs all year. Terry can up huge in the rockets series. Nash has played well in one outta 3 games man. If he strings it together in this series? Sure. Come talk to me about it. Gloat. I"ll eat crow. But one game aint gonna do it for me.



Nash > Dampier period. Any way you look at it. 


Sorry if I was a bit too "arse". I apologize but I am just so hyper right now. 

Well, I'll say something nice though... Mavs' outside shooting gave us the game. lol How many 3pt did they make? That's very unlikely to happen again but then I never expect Finely to dump 30pt on us. lol 


2-1 Suns and this series just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

jibikao said:


> Nash > Dampier period. Any way you look at it.
> 
> 
> Sorry if I was a bit too "arse". I apologize but I am just so hyper right now.
> ...



dude the mavs didn't trade dampier for nash. Nash was already gone before the mavs even acquired damp. Nash walked the first day in free agency. a few hours after it started. he didn't think it over. he just left and for that I don't respect him because the organization gave him a big contract when he was a third string pg and hung in there with him when he sucked his first 2 nba seasons and was oft injured. Where is the loyalty?

Terry is not playing his game. he can score at will but refuses to. I don't understand him. He's irritating me.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

I know that the 3 ball we be better for Dallas (how can it get worse?) but we have to get active on the boards. Nash, what can I say? He put up Magic Johnson type numbers tonight and left Cuban (idiot) looking like a statue. It was out line they way they abused Dallas them last 2 minutes.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

mff4l said:


> dude the mavs didn't trade dampier for nash. Nash was already gone before the mavs even acquired damp. Nash walked the first day in free agency. a few hours after it started. he didn't think it over. he just left and for that I don't respect him because the organization gave him a big contract when he was a third string pg and hung in there with him when he sucked his first 2 nba seasons and was oft injured. Where is the loyalty?
> 
> Terry is not playing his game. he can score at will but refuses to. I don't understand him. He's irritating me.


I'm not gonna bad mouth your team but I will say, I heard Mark Cuban say on Dan Patrick show on ESPN radio show earlier this yr, that Nash gave him a chance to match it when he sent the numbers by email. Even though he wasn't a RFA. Cuban said he couldn't do it. Now you wanna talk about loyalty? He gave him a chance.

And don't blame it all on Terry not shooting it every time down the court. He missed some late as well. And he's not your go to guy


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

dissonance19 said:


> I'm not gonna bad mouth your team but I will say, I heard Mark Cuban say on Dan Patrick show on ESPN radio show earlier this yr, that Nash gave him a chance to match it when he sent the numbers by email. Even though he wasn't a RFA. Cuban said he couldn't do it. Now you wanna talk about loyalty? He gave him a chance.
> 
> And don't blame it all on Terry not shooting it every time down the court. He missed some late as well. And he's not your go to guy



terry isn't our go to guy? You want to know about how many late game shots he's hit? How many games he won for us? He's hit about 10 to 15 clutch shots and game winners all year. He's kept up in about 20 to 30 games down the stretch with his hot shooting. 

in the mavs four wins.

Against the rockets terry shot 59 from 2 land and 68 from 3 land. 

he averaged 22 points in the four wns.

in the mavs 3 losses he averaged 13 points. 


no one said terry needs to shoot it every time down the court but he needs to drive in the lane and score. 

wheres the loyalty? The mavs offered nash 10 mil. 2 mil less than what he got from the suns. 

where's the loyalty? The mavs overpiad nash when he was a 3rd string pg giving him a 6 year 42 million dollar deal and the first 2 years he was hurt, booed, and shot about 40 percent when he did play and the mavs hung in there with him.

but you're asking where the loyalty is? LOL get outta here with that dude.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

there's nothing you can tell me about nash or the mavs or jet terry. I've been a mavs fan all my life. I know more about nash's career than you do dude. I follow every stat and know everything about them. Go back and look at 1997 and 1998 (2 years after nash was making 7 mil a year) and check his stats. You weren't in the stands when he got booed because he sucked. Yet the mavs kept him as the starter. They groomed him and worked with him and he jumped ship. that's NO LOYALTY AND I will never respect dude for that.

go back and look at nash's 96 and 97 stats to see what he did to earn that big paycheck. nothing. the media was stunned when nellie did that.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

mff4l said:


> dude the mavs didn't trade dampier for nash. Nash was already gone before the mavs even acquired damp. Nash walked the first day in free agency. a few hours after it started. he didn't think it over. he just left and for that I don't respect him because the organization gave him a big contract when he was a third string pg and hung in there with him when he sucked his first 2 nba seasons and was oft injured. Where is the loyalty?
> 
> Terry is not playing his game. he can score at will but refuses to. I don't understand him. He's irritating me.


Dude, you are VERY misled by the whole situation. 

Yes, Nash LEFT and why? Because Cuban DID NOT value him. Just read his blog and there are plenty of HOLES you can find. All Cuban did is to explain in 5000 words why FINANCIALLY it didn't make sense to re-sign Nash (like taxes!!). There were VERY FEW reasons he gives why he THINKS Nash deserves to be re-signed. He said Nash is aging and he has suffered a lot of injuried. Well, all these are lies because: 

1.) Dampier isn't all that young is he? Last time I checked, he is 29 years old and has been in the league for 7 seasons. You call this "Nash is too old and Dampier is YOUNG??" So this Nash is too old argument is false because obviously Suns doesn't find Nash too old. 

2.) Cuban is all about winning. He would do whatever to bring in championship. Mavs is his MAIN focus and if Cuban has no problem giving 73mil to Dampier, why would he have problem giving it to Nash IF he thinks Nash is worth it? Obviously Cuban didn't think that way and Nash gave him a chance (as a friend) to match it. Cuban said "If other teams give you better deals, just take it". Wow, gee...that's very convincing to keep Nash!! 



Yes, Mavs needs a dominant center but not Dampier. I am sorry but this dude just shows no improvement throughout the whole season. He gets into foul trouble all the time and he has very limited offense game. Now the whole league is switching to fast-pace game with much higher scoring games, and Mavs is switching back to a slower pace game? Dude, you don't go against the flow unless you are absolutely good enough to do it. 


And ask yourself this: How did you guys beat Rocket? The small guys! Yup. It's the small-ball style that won you the Rocket series. Where was Dampier in that picture? Cuban signed a guy to sit on the bench most of the time? You call that worth it??? 


It's very odd to hear a Mavs fan say "Dampier is worth it". No, he is not and I don't feel he is going to improve a lot. The Mavs players DO NOT TRUST HIM. There were plenty of times he was very open in the lane but NOBODY pass to him. If it was Nash, it would have been a 2pt Mavs. 


Nash left for money because in professional sports, $$$ is really what tells you if you get respect or not. Nash did not get any respect from Cuban. Nash was UNDER-PAID for a long while and if Mavs truly values him, they should have no problem signing Nash. Cuban had other things in mind obviously. 

And I don't think Terry is a bad player. He is a great scoring PG but his point guard skill is weak at best. Part of the reason why Dirk is suffering so much is that all the point guards don't know how to cooperate with Dirk. They don't know when to give the ball to Dirk. Just watch the old Mavs' game, you'll see how valuable Nash is to the old Mavs. He WAS the leader on the team, not Dirk/Finely.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

mff4l said:


> there's nothing you can tell me about nash or the mavs or jet terry. I've been a mavs fan all my life. I know more about nash's career than you do dude. I follow every stat and know everything about them. Go back and look at 1997 and 1998 (2 years after nash was making 7 mil a year) and check his stats. You weren't in the stands when he got booed because he sucked. Yet the mavs kept him as the starter. They groomed him and worked with him and he jumped ship. that's NO LOYALTY AND I will never respect dude for that.
> 
> go back and look at nash's 96 and 97 stats to see what he did to earn that big paycheck. nothing. the media was stunned when nellie did that.


Dude, loyalty means very little in professional, big contract sports. Nash DID give Cuban a chance to match. Suns just wants him more and Cuban thought it was "crazy". You call this a respect to a player that has brought Mavs to elite stats? Yes, Nash got booed a lot but that was just his early stage and he and Dirk did improve their games very fast. Partly, you have to thank Nash for bringing Dirk's game up to where it is right now. Dirk even said it if it weren't for Nash, he would have quitted a lot time ago. 

If you want to talk about "Loyalty", how about giving this Little Stevie a better contract when he really needs it? All Cuban did was "well, based on the market values....blah blah blah". He treated Nash like an ITEM. If I were Nash, I would get pissed and I would go to a team that values ME MORE. Even Amare flew to Dallas to persuade Nash!!!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

mff4l said:


> terry isn't our go to guy? You want to know about how many late game shots he's hit? How many games he won for us? He's hit about 10 to 15 clutch shots and game winners all year. He's kept up in about 20 to 30 games down the stretch with his hot shooting.
> 
> in the mavs four wins.
> 
> ...


Yeah, Terry has been your go to guy in the playoffs and I'll take your word for it on the yr but you know you're gonna give it to Dirk a lot more though in clutch situations. But you're right he should go to the hoope more but you guys weren't converting much. That's happened 2 times this series.

And I mean by now where's the loyalty for you saying he has none when he gave him a chance to match. Nash did not have to. He wasn't a RFA. How many players are overpaid in this league anyway???? Everyone. He has a right to secure his future. You must think everyone who leaves their teams are not loyal


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

jibikao said:


> Dude, loyalty means very little in professional, big contract sports. Nash DID give Cuban a chance to match. Suns just wants him more and Cuban thought it was "crazy". You call this a respect to a player that has brought Mavs to elite stats? Yes, Nash got booed a lot but that was just his early stage and he and Dirk did improve their games very fast. Partly, you have to thank Nash for bringing Dirk's game up to where it is right now. Dirk even said it if it weren't for Nash, he would have quitted a lot time ago.
> 
> If you want to talk about "Loyalty", how about giving this Little Stevie a better contract when he really needs it? All Cuban did was "well, based on the market values....blah blah blah". He treated Nash like an ITEM. If I were Nash, I would get pissed and I would go to a team that values ME MORE. Even Amare flew to Dallas to persuade Nash!!!


um no. once again. I'm a mavs fan. I was at the game. I've watched every mavs game for the past six years. I've been a fan all my life. When DIRK EMERGED that's when steve emerged. Not the other way around.

how about giving little stevie a better contract? he was a 3rd string pg when he was handed a 7 year 42 million dollar deal that the MEDIA SCRUTINIZED FOR 3 YEARS. even after his first year it was still talked about until he earned it. Heck he didn't even earn that contract until about his 4th year in the league.

The mavs gambled on nash, hung in there with him when he sucked. overpaid for him in the first place. gave up a first rounder (which ended up being marion) to get him and we had to hear about it for about 3 to 4 years after it happened. You can't tell me about my team dude. LOl Ive been a fan all my life


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

dissonance19 said:


> Yeah, Terry has been your go to guy in the playoffs and I'll take your word for it on the yr but you know you're gonna give it to Dirk a lot more though in clutch situations. But you're right he should go to the hoope more but you guys weren't converting much. That's happened 2 times this series.
> 
> And I mean by now where's the loyalty for you saying he has none when he gave him a chance to match. Nash did not have to. He wasn't a RFA. How many players are overpaid in this league anyway???? Everyone. He has a right to secure his future. You must think everyone who leaves their teams are not loyal



sighs. Nash was a rfa. The mavs had his larry bird rights. You get larry bird rights 3 years after a player is with the same team or on the same contract. A player is not a rfa when they are signed as a free agent (daniels) or to a 2 year deal in the second round (boozer) 

how do you think the mavs got so high over the cap? 

terry has been clutch all year but he won't SHOOT. it frustrates the crap out of me. That's why he keeps getting yanked. 

nash's future was already secure. what cuban offered him was 2 mil less a year than what the suns offered him. he was still gonna make 10 mil this year. he'd have made 100 mil (before taxes) on those contracts. it's not like his kids were starving.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

mff4l said:


> um no. once again. I'm a mavs fan. I was at the game. I've watched every mavs game for the past six years. I've been a fan all my life. When DIRK EMERGED that's when steve emerged. Not the other way around.
> 
> how about giving little stevie a better contract? he was a 3rd string pg when he was handed a 7 year 42 million dollar deal that the MEDIA SCRUTINIZED FOR 3 YEARS. even after his first year it was still talked about until he earned it. Heck he didn't even earn that contract until about his 4th year in the league.
> 
> The mavs gambled on nash, hung in there with him when he sucked. overpaid for him in the first place. gave up a first rounder (which ended up being marion) to get him and we had to hear about it for about 3 to 4 years after it happened. You can't tell me about my team dude. LOl Ive been a fan all my life


Obviously you, as a Mav fan, thinks Nash "betrays" Mavs. Nothing I can say to change that so there is no point in aruging because there will be no solution/conclusion anway. 

I've watched Mavs a lot too especially during the playoff runs. I never think Nash's defense is the REAL reason why Mavs lost but again, many Mavs thinks Nash is the reason. 

You know who is the real reason? Finely! If you think Nash doesn't produce much in playoffs, watch Finely. Oh yeah, he just had a monster game in Game 2 against us but trust me, you won't see that again for a long long time. 

Discussion closed because there is no discussion. The purpose of discussion is to try to come to a conclusion but obviously you think Dampier > Nash.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

mff4l said:


> sighs. Nash was a rfa. The mavs had his larry bird rights. You get larry bird rights 3 years after a player is with the same team or on the same contract. A player is not a rfa when they are signed as a free agent (daniels) or to a 2 year deal in the second round (boozer)
> 
> how do you think the mavs got so high over the cap?
> 
> ...


Honestly, it's good for Nash to leave. He is a penetrating guard and NOBODY in Mavs can finish strong inside. You said you've watched many games and you should know this. 

How many times did Bradly finish strong inside? How many times did Mavs miss so many easy shots inside against the Kings last year? It was very frustrating because Nash IS VERY GOOD at penetrating and passing to the big man but Mavs did not have a big man to finish the ball. There is a reason why Nash only averages about 7 assist per game because all his penetration results in jump shots.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

By the way, watching more Mavs games doesn't mean you know better. 

But Mavs is in good shape, so losing Nash is not that bad a thing but losing Nash to get Dampier IS a bad thing.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

jibikao said:


> Honestly, it's good for Nash to leave. He is a penetrating guard and NOBODY in Mavs can finish strong inside. You said you've watched many games and you should know this.
> 
> How many times did Bradly finish strong inside? How many times did Mavs miss so many easy shots inside against the Kings last year? It was very frustrating because Nash IS VERY GOOD at penetrating and passing to the big man but Mavs did not have a big man to finish the ball. There is a reason why Nash only averages about 7 assist per game because all his penetration results in jump shots.



that was last year. walker played like crap as well (38 percent) and jamison was hurt and coudln't play. 

The mavs have stack, daniels, howard, and a few other guys who can finish around the basket. Howard is one of the best dive cutters in the league.

last year nash averaged 9 dimes. Howard and daniels were rooks. On the mavs he'd be around 10 this year.

but in the previous years we did have no slashers. That was a problem. But nash and fin were more of the prob. They didn't make their shots. Dirk played well 90 percent of the time. Not so much with nash and fin


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

jibikao said:


> Obviously you, as a Mav fan, thinks Nash "betrays" Mavs. Nothing I can say to change that so there is no point in aruging because there will be no solution/conclusion anway.
> 
> I've watched Mavs a lot too especially during the playoff runs. I never think Nash's defense is the REAL reason why Mavs lost but again, many Mavs thinks Nash is the reason.
> 
> ...



dude once again. dampier was not traded for nash. The mavs did not get damp until after nash was gone. even if nash signed his deal the mavs could have still gotten damp via sign n trade. ( you can do that and still exceed the cap) dampier was averaging a double double until he broke his foot. he was anchoring the mavs d and they were giving up 92 points a game before the playoffs started. He came back right after that and he looks bad. I don't think he's totally healthy.

You think I don't know about fin? He won't post up. His handles are average. He disappears in big games. He's lost a step due to playing through injuries (he had a MASSIVE IRON MAN STREAK DATING BACK TO HIS PHOENIX SUN DAYS AFTER HIS ROOKIE YEAR BECAUSE HE GOT HURT AND MISSED THE PLAYOFFS THAT YEAR)

he's just mainly a catch and shoot and fade away guy now. 

nash has always been a great passer. but his inability to hit big shots killed us. he did it otnight though. he has games like that ever so often.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

mff4l said:


> dude once again. dampier was not traded for nash. The mavs did not get damp until after nash was gone. even if nash signed his deal the mavs could have still gotten damp via sign n trade. ( you can do that and still exceed the cap) dampier was averaging a double double until he broke his foot. he was anchoring the mavs d and they were giving up 92 points a game before the playoffs started. He came back right after that and he looks bad. I don't think he's totally healthy.
> 
> You think I don't know about fin? He won't post up. His handles are average. He disappears in big games. He's lost a step due to playing through injuries (he had a MASSIVE IRON MAN STREAK DATING BACK TO HIS PHOENIX SUN DAYS AFTER HIS ROOKIE YEAR BECAUSE HE GOT HURT AND MISSED THE PLAYOFFS THAT YEAR)
> 
> ...


Ok, so we did have at least one conclusion: Finely sucks. lol 

Now, that's a good start. 


Again, Cuban wants to get a center. I don't know why it's not so clear to you but all is well. Suns certainly thanks Cuban for letting Nash go.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

jibikao said:


> Ok, so we did have at least one conclusion: Finely sucks. lol
> 
> Now, that's a good start.
> 
> ...



to be honest? if the mavs didn't have damp? they probably would have finished 6 to 8th in the west.

finley doesn't suck. he's just old and worn down. he's inconsistent and it pissed me off just like terry not shooting the rock


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

mff4l said:


> to be honest? if the mavs didn't have damp? they probably would have finished 6 to 8th in the west.
> 
> finley doesn't suck. he's just old and worn down. he's inconsistent and it pissed me off just like terry not shooting the rock



You SERIOUSLY think that Mavs would be a 6-8 team if it didn't have Damp? Man, you are giving way too many credits to him. Oh well, you are entitled to your opinion... 


Finely = old = sucks. It's the truth. He was good when he was younger but Finely is almost unmovable now with his contract and age.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

jibikao said:


> You SERIOUSLY think that Mavs would be a 6-8 team if it didn't have Damp? Man, you are giving way too many credits to him. Oh well, you are entitled to your opinion...
> 
> 
> Finely = old = sucks. It's the truth. He was good when he was younger but Finely is almost unmovable now with his contract and age.


yep. you want to know why? damp anchors our d. the mavs were top five in the league in turnovers forced and steals. You want to know why? When damp doesn't pick up stupid fouls (like he's done all postseason) early in the 1st quarter it allows the mavs perimeter defenders (howard, fin, terry, daniels, stack) to be more aggressive and overplay their man. They get in the passing lanes and wreck havoc. When damp gets into foul trouble the mavs have to go small and then have to help out down low. 

the only other player who can somewhat guard centers is hendersen. But he's very old (although plays smart) and has no athletcism and can't guard amare.

against the spurs he would be more effective. but amare is too quick for him. 

so the mavs entire "D" changes when damp goes out. That's why avery and dirk are so frustrated with him. he's fouling like a madman instead of just picking when to foul and staying on the court

finley is just inconsistent now. He's the leader of this team though. i will never bad mouth him too much because he never missed a game even when we were in the lottery every year.

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=162704

you can peep my comments on finley there. that's a thread I made about him. you actually even replied to it. first comment on it.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

mff4l said:


> yep. you want to know why? damp anchors our d. the mavs were top five in the league in turnovers forced and steals. You want to know why? When damp doesn't pick up stupid fouls (like he's done all postseason) early in the 1st quarter it allows the mavs perimeter defenders (howard, fin, terry, daniels, stack) to be more aggressive and overplay their man. They get in the passing lanes and wreck havoc. When damp gets into foul trouble the mavs have to go small and then have to help out down low.
> 
> the only other player who can somewhat guard centers is hendersen. But he's very old (although plays smart) and has no athletcism and can't guard amare.
> 
> ...


Yup, I remember that thread. I thought it was very well written. lol 


Well, maybe Mavs' perimeter D is kinda weak to allow too many guys slashing inside. I do feel Dampier gets ****ty treatment from the refs but it also doesn't help that he also gives touches fouls. If he wants to foul, FOUL HARD damn it. lol 


And I agree Dampier will be a lot more useful against the Spurs. Against Amare, there is no way he can guard him. 


Gee, why are you posting here so much!! lol

I can't sleep now... still so excited after the W.  :cheers:


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

I really wonder how many of us would be remain loyal to our employer if offered $2 million a year to go elsewhere? Considering that Nash gave Cuban the chance to match the offer (he had no obligation to do so), this whole thing sounds like sour grapes.

BTW, Dampier may not have been a choice with Nash for the Mavs; but he was for the Suns. The Suns had the cap space to sign Damp and there were a number of fans that were pushing for them to sign him. They chose to go for Nash and ended up with the best record in the NBA.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

azirishmusic said:


> I really wonder how many of us would be remain loyal to our employer if offered $2 million a year to go elsewhere? Considering that Nash gave Cuban the chance to match the offer (he had no obligation to do so), this whole thing sounds like sour grapes.
> 
> BTW, Dampier may not have been a choice with Nash for the Mavs; but he was for the Suns. The Suns had the cap space to sign Damp and there were a number of fans that were pushing for them to sign him. They chose to go for Nash and ended up with the best record in the NBA.


*sighs* nash was offered 10 mil a year. Nash said dallas didn't want him. They offered him a contract after overpaying him when he was a 3rd string pg. He had already been overpaid and he knew it. It's not sour grapes. As a mavs fan I was disappointed in the way he handled it. He didn't think it over. He left the very first day without even showing any loyalty to the franchise that took a gamble on him and had to wait 3 years to see an improvement. The mavs didn't draft a pg to replace him. They just hung in there with him and worked with him and he showed how "loyal" he was by bolting the very first day. what can you do with 12 mil that you can't do with 10?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Awesome awesome awesome game!!!! Damn Nash you are unstopable. I see he looked for his shot a lot more last night and that was great. He was just making those drives and layups look like nothing. Amare oh baby. I wanted to cry when he dunked over Stackhouse. I was tearing. That was nasty. Great job by Jim Jackson stepping it up. Q, you need to stay out of foul trouble boy. Im worried our guys are going to be fatigued. We had absolutely no bench last night.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> Awesome awesome awesome game!!!! Damn Nash you are unstopable. I see he looked for his shot a lot more last night and that was great. He was just making those drives and layups look like nothing. Amare oh baby. I wanted to cry when he dunked over Stackhouse. I was tearing. That was nasty. Great job by Jim Jackson stepping it up. Q, you need to stay out of foul trouble boy. Im worried our guys are going to be fatigued. We had absolutely no bench last night.


Yep, Nash pretty much had what he wanted. Even used Amare as a blocker on two people to the hoop..lol. 27 pts and 17 assists for Nash.

Yep, I'm worried about us not using our bench either but we had today off then there's tomorrow and the next game is on Weds, so hopefully that helps and gives us time to resta nd for JJ to come back. Tomorrow we need to try and put the foot to the throat on them going up 3-1. I hope we play with A LOT of urgency. Should be good.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> *Yep, Nash pretty much had what he wanted. Even used Amare as a blocker on two people to the hoop..lol. 27 pts and 17 assists for Nash.*
> 
> Yep, I'm worried about us not using our bench either but we had today off then there's tomorrow and the next game is on Weds, so hopefully that helps and gives us time to resta nd for JJ to come back. Tomorrow we need to try and put the foot to the throat on them going up 3-1. I hope we play with A LOT of urgency. Should be good.



:laugh: Yea that was classic.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> You're a mod. Any chance we get this regular avatar changed to our new logo for us non supporting members? The phoenix around the ball with PHX on it? I'm sick of the same old logo that we really don't use anymore.


I PM'd truebluefan asking for the new team logo to be available as an avatar. Thanx for inquiring about it. We'll see if we can get-r-done. 

G-Force


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

G-Force said:


> I PM'd truebluefan asking for the new team logo to be available as an avatar. Thanx for inquiring about it. We'll see if we can get-r-done.
> 
> G-Force



Thanks man, for asking. I thought I was becoming a pain to Kekai. I've asked a few times. They should do an overhaul with the avatars. Rockets/Cavs have their older logos too lol. At least the last I saw.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

G-Force said:


> I PM'd truebluefan asking for the new team logo to be available as an avatar. Thanx for inquiring about it. We'll see if we can get-r-done.
> 
> G-Force



Thanks. :greatjob:

OT: good job on the posts in the GT guys


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

mav78 said:


> Shutting Down Steve Cash for a couple of games is going to be the Key for Mavs winning the series.....
> 
> Just pick up Steve Cash's Stat sheet from last year PO's against the Sac Kings...I am sure, Avery will have a trick or two tonight to contain Cash's assists... :banana:
> 
> ...


Well, Coach Avery's tricks did manage to keep Stevie under 20 assists somehow. But 27 and 17 is hardly containing the Nashmeister. heh heh heh...


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

G-Force said:


> Well, Coach Avery's tricks did manage to keep Stevie under 20 assists somehow. But 27 and 17 is hardly containing the Nashmeister. heh heh heh...


I'm surprised Mav78 is giving the Suns credit :banana: :laugh:


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

mav78 said:


> Right ...thats y Phoenix traded him in the first place for Jason Kidd...
> We will see how valuable Mr.$ash is to the Suns, after the end of the series...... :banana:


Indeed you shall, as we already know how important and valuable Mr. Nash is to the Suns.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

jibikao said:


> Nash > Dampier period. Any way you look at it.
> 
> 
> Sorry if I was a bit too "arse". I apologize but I am just so hyper right now.
> ...


Yep, shooting 1-18 from beyond the arc is just freaky nasty, is a bad, bad sense. I don't expect that to happen again any time too soon - definitely not in this playoff series.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

G-Force said:


> Yep, shooting 1-18 from beyond the arc is just freaky nasty, is a bad, bad sense. I don't expect that to happen again any time too soon - definitely not in this playoff series.


Mavs haven't been too great at shooting the 3 in the series. And everyone seemed to bring up how Dallas is 1 in 3pt% allowed before the series, and forgot to mention who's 2. Us. And it looks like 2 is beating 1 in the 3 pt shooting cuz we're killing em in it by making em.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Kekai23 said:


> Awesome awesome awesome game!!!! Damn Nash you are unstopable. I see he looked for his shot a lot more last night and that was great. He was just making those drives and layups look like nothing. Amare oh baby. I wanted to cry when he dunked over Stackhouse. I was tearing. That was nasty. Great job by Jim Jackson stepping it up. Q, you need to stay out of foul trouble boy. Im worried our guys are going to be fatigued. We had absolutely no bench last night.


Thank you for being vulnerable and sharing your innermost emotions with us. I really mean that, as I can remember several times that I have been in Key Arena and cried tears of jy myself.

There have been times right before tip-off that I have looked around sold-out Key arena and thought to myself, "This is the best place in the whole world to be right now. I love the Sonics and I am so blessed to be a season ticket holder. Life is good..."

G-Force


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

I have spent the past hour or so getting caught up on this particular game thread. Last night I was occupied spending some quality time with my fiance'e Julia. We are getting married on June 11, four weeks from today. It has been quite the experience, planning a wedding. Julia has been a real champ and is knocking herself out in planning and taking care of the details.

I have been enagaged two times before, but neither engagement led to a wedding. Now I know why. Julia is the absolute best match for me and I cannot imagine marrying anyone else. I am very, very blessed. She gets into basketball and the Sonics, too. She is also an ex-model, a natural blonde, extremely intelligent, very intuitive, funny and and a darn good kisser. That is just the tip of the "what is wonderful about Julia iceberg". She also puts up with me. I cannot wait until our wedding day and then moving in together and esablishing a home together. She is the most wonderful woman I have ever met, and I have known some pretty amazing women in my 42 years.


You guys, the regular posters here on the Suns board, are amazing. You are the ones who make it happen. I am just the older guy who checks in a couple times a day, but you all are the heart and soul of the Suns Forum. Thank you. I spend more time as a mod over at the Sonics Forum as they are my first team. I have been following them very closely for the past three years and have not missed very many home games. From an NBA perspective, they are my first love. But the Suns have become Numero Dos with me, and that is a pretty high honor considering how much I love the Sonics. Thank you for your passion, for your commitment, for your enthusiasm, for your loyalty. You are the best Suns fans in the world, and I am honored to be your Suns Forum mod.

G-Force


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

G-Force said:


> I have spent the past hour or so getting caught up on this particular game thread. Last night I was occupied spending some quality time with my fiance'e Julia. We are getting married on June 11, four weeks from today. It has been quite the experience, planning a wedding. Julia has been a real champ and is knocking herself out in planning and taking care of the details.
> 
> I have been enagaged two times before, but neither engagement led to a wedding. Now I know why. Julia is the absolute best match for me and I cannot imagine marrying anyone else. I am very, very blessed. She gets into basketball and the Sonics, too. She is also an ex-model, a natural blonde, extremely intelligent, very intuitive, funny and and a darn good kisser. That is just the tip of the "what is wonderful about Julia iceberg". She also puts up with me. I cannot wait until our wedding day and then moving in together and esablishing a home together. She is the most wonderful woman I have ever met, and I have known some pretty amazing women in my 42 years.
> 
> ...


*I am not a regular poster here, but I will thank you. I haven't read a lot of your posts, or how you run your forum, but it is people like you that just love a good basketball discussion, and do it in a way that is intelligent and not rude. Its very refreshing.
*


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

G-Force said:


> I have spent the past hour or so getting caught up on this particular game thread. Last night I was occupied spending some quality time with my fiance'e Julia. We are getting married on June 11, four weeks from today. It has been quite the experience, planning a wedding. Julia has been a real champ and is knocking herself out in planning and taking care of the details.
> 
> I have been enagaged two times before, but neither engagement led to a wedding. Now I know why. Julia is the absolute best match for me and I cannot imagine marrying anyone else. I am very, very blessed. She gets into basketball and the Sonics, too. She is also an ex-model, a natural blonde, extremely intelligent, very intuitive, funny and and a darn good kisser. That is just the tip of the "what is wonderful about Julia iceberg". She also puts up with me. I cannot wait until our wedding day and then moving in together and esablishing a home together. She is the most wonderful woman I have ever met, and I have known some pretty amazing women in my 42 years.
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks man, it's great having you as our mod too. And congratulations on you finding the perfect person in Julia, and your future marriage to her. Everything does happen for a reason, and as you mentioned with your previous engagements, you know why. I hope everything works out well and you are both very happy for a long time. As I always say, the only reason why two people should be together is to learn and grow.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

G-Force said:


> I have spent the past hour or so getting caught up on this particular game thread. Last night I was occupied spending some quality time with my fiance'e Julia. We are getting married on June 11, four weeks from today. It has been quite the experience, planning a wedding. Julia has been a real champ and is knocking herself out in planning and taking care of the details.
> 
> I have been enagaged two times before, but neither engagement led to a wedding. Now I know why. Julia is the absolute best match for me and I cannot imagine marrying anyone else. I am very, very blessed. She gets into basketball and the Sonics, too. She is also an ex-model, a natural blonde, extremely intelligent, very intuitive, funny and and a darn good kisser. That is just the tip of the "what is wonderful about Julia iceberg". She also puts up with me. I cannot wait until our wedding day and then moving in together and esablishing a home together. She is the most wonderful woman I have ever met, and I have known some pretty amazing women in my 42 years.
> 
> ...



That's deep man. Great job on finding your love. Must be awesome. I really hope everything works out between you two. You deserve a lady like that. Your a really good guy and I have a load of respect for you. I am honored to have you as the Mod of this forum alongside myself as assistant for you. Thank you man. You are excellent. I still have your number you know, I'll give you a call one of these days. :wink:

-Kekai


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

now lets get posting in the Game 4 Thread! :biggrin:


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Kekai23 said:


> That's deep man. Great job on finding your love. Must be awesome. I really hope everything works out between you two. You deserve a lady like that. Your a really good guy and I have a load of respect for you. I am honored to have you as the Mod of this forum alongside myself as assistant for you. Thank you man. You are excellent. I still have your number you know, I'll give you a call one of these days. :wink:
> 
> -Kekai


I look forward to talking with you. With all of us posting from different cities, it would be great to somehow get together for a weekend and hang out. Anybody up for going to Hawaii? Or how about a Suns game?

G-Force


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

G-Force said:


> I look forward to talking with you. With all of us posting from different cities, it would be great to somehow get together for a weekend and hang out. Anybody up for going to Hawaii? Or how about a Suns game?
> 
> G-Force



Haha that would be awesome! All of you come to Hawai'i. lol that would be expensive. I would go to a Suns game, but I doubt my mom would let me go to Arizona. :laugh:


----------

